

Galaxy S3 Hottest Selling Phone At Amazon Germany - rpikeca
http://www.galaxyinsider.com/news/922

======
SlipperySlope
Not true at the moment that the Samsung Galaxy S3 is the best seller at Amazon
Germany.

What is amazing to me is that not a single Windows phone is anywhere in the
list! Could someone point out what I've missed?

What's different about German vs. American taste in smartphone operating
systems?

